# Barbour knockoffs or look alikes



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

A question especially for members across the pond. Have you heard of Monsoon coats which look almost like Barbours? Waxed cotton, with the green tartan lining, corduroy collar and zip front. Are they or any of the other copiers over there of Barbour just as good? Are the prices about the same? Just curious ,as about the only brand I see in the US with this look is Barbour.:icon_smile:


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

In the grand scheme of things - Barbour coats aren't really that expensive if you budget for them. You buy it once and it will last forever. Buying a knock-off that has no character nor no known track record of durability is a false economy.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

windsor said:


> A question especially for members across the pond. Have you heard of Monsoon coats which look almost like Barbours? Waxed cotton, with the green tartan lining, corduroy collar and zip front. Are they or any of the other copiers over there of Barbour just as good? Are the prices about the same? Just curious ,as about the only brand I see in the US with this look is Barbour.:icon_smile:


I have a green one exactly as you describe that I picked up in the Cotswolds about 12 years ago. It was made by Country Trader in Great Britain and is the only waxed jacket I have ever owned. I once borrowed my uncle's Barbour, and for comparison, the Barbour seemed a bit heavier weight and warmer. However, my "Country Trader" has held up great. I have had it repaired in a few places and wax it faithfully once a year. I paid about 50 pounds for it about 12 years ago from a small clothing store in the Cotswolds (as I mentioned) which, by my reckoning put it at about $65-70 at the time. Pretty good bargain.

Edit: Lest I forget, I am not from across the pond!


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Worldwide consumers are buying 'stuff' who's main ancillary purpose is providing background for a logo. And then there are companies who maintain quality that made that logo mean something; Filson, Barbour, Drizabone for example ( and all makers of oilcloth goods.) I buy from them, not solely for the obvious quality, but to insure the next time I visit a Discount Outlet 'Barbour' isn't between a yogurt stand and Abercrombie and Fitch with the offgassing stench of phosphate faded and plastic welded 'stuff' floating out to do an aerial pas de duet with Kiwi- Lime suprise.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Take a look at John Partridge at Sierra Trading. A traditional English company, not a knock-off. And when Barbour moved production to Eastern Europe Partridge stayed in England. I think Barbour is back in England for the most part now, but Partridge is a solid option.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*J Partridge*

Gentlemen

The John Partridge, just mentioned. Is comparable and as good as the Barbour. I have owned the Barboar for many years. Few years back picked up the John Partridge. Again, very nice coats.
It is worn here, and in England as much as the Barboar.
And a lot less.

Nice day


----------



## Ole Hickory (Jan 12, 2008)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> The John Partridge, just mentioned. Is comparable and as good as the Barbour. I have owned the Barboar for many years. Few years back picked up the John Partridge. Again, very nice coats.
> It is worn here, and in England as much as the Barboar.
> ...


Very good suggestion, Purdey is another as well as Cordings. You can pick up 0xford Blue as well but it is inferior to Barbour, Partridge, Cording, and Purdey.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

For a classic American alternative, take a look at the Filson jackets at , which has great prices (hint: add to the cart to see a discount).


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

I bought a waxed jacket 13 years ago made by "Royal Scot" . It looks very like a Barbour and was priced the same and made in Scotland so not a cheap knock off. It is wearing very well indeed and I can see it going strong in another 20 years time! So not all "non- Barbour" jackets are copies. I do agree though that you get what you pay for and generally the UK made ones are the best.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

AlanC said:


> Take a look at John Partridge at Sierra Trading. A traditional English company, not a knock-off. And when Barbour moved production to Eastern Europe Partridge stayed in England. I think Barbour is back in England for the most part now, but Partridge is a solid option.


Barbour did not move production of waxed cotton coats to Eastern Europe. It is only the other lines, made of wool and synthetic fabrics, that are made abroad. Most of Barbour's cotton and wool jumpers are made in Scotland. :icon_smile:


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for your replies. I thrifted a waxed jacket which was made in England for Smith and Wesson. Has the S and W logo on it. No idea who made it. I believe I read in Roetzel's book that Puffa is another good English brand.


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> The John Partridge, just mentioned. Is comparable and as good as the Barbour. I have owned the Barboar for many years. Few years back picked up the John Partridge. Again, very nice coats.
> It is worn here, and in England as much as the Barboar.
> ...


Very much like the Partridge coats. I have one that I think it nicer quality than my Barbour Border, but the partridge is meant to be more elegant of a style.

I have a few other wax/oil coats.

- A kakadu that I gave to my father - pretty nicely made, but definitely directed toward shooting/hunting

- a Oxxford Blue from Sierra Trading post - pretty nice, not as good as the Barbour. would have to check to see if it was made in England also.

- a bunch of Polo jackets that are pretty well made, but are definitely more casual outdoor wear and not meant for heavy use in rough country (more like the Partridge I have)


----------



## cowboyjack (May 18, 2008)

This might not be onpoint, as it is certainly not a Barbour knock off, but LL Bean makes a waxed cotton field coat with a button out primaloft liner that I have gotten nearly 6 years of incredible use out of.


----------



## lee lin (May 2, 2007)

what about those that use more updated fabric but still have the field jacket cut? from what i've seen there is the horsey from loro piana and the elements jackets from zegna. any others i should look at?


----------



## Sharon G (Jul 11, 2008)

windsor said:


> A question especially for members across the pond. Have you heard of Monsoon coats which look almost like Barbours? Waxed cotton, with the green tartan lining, corduroy collar and zip front. Are they or any of the other copiers over there of Barbour just as good? Are the prices about the same? Just curious ,as about the only brand I see in the US with this look is Barbour.:icon_smile:


Im from the UK and Monsoon here is a ladies fashion chain, so am not aware of any Barbour lookalikes there! I do know that there are alot of wax jackets which have the original green/yellow/black/white Dress Gordon Tartan lining, however, I wouldnt like to hazard a guess as to how well made they are. Because of this Barbour have now changed their tartan linings, and these have been patented to prevent any further copies.


----------



## Sharon G (Jul 11, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:


> In the grand scheme of things - Barbour coats aren't really that expensive if you budget for them. You buy it once and it will last forever. Buying a knock-off that has no character nor no known track record of durability is a false economy.


I agree, there are many people who have had their true Barbour jackets in excess of 20 or 30 years. Somehow I dont think a copy would have the staying power.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

I have a Gamefair by Barbour. When did Barbour stop making it?


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

AlanC said:


> For a classic American alternative, take a look at the Filson jackets at , which has great prices (hint: add to the cart to see a discount).


I'm only seeing 5% off a weekender coat on Crane's after dropping the coat in my shopping cart - think they will lower the price if I call? Has anyone dealt with their return policy?


----------

